

Linux troubleshooting tools cheat sheet - mmihaljevic
http://melitamihaljevic.blogspot.com/2012/12/linux-troubleshooting-tools-cheat-sheet.html

======
lifeguard
actual link:

[https://github.com/mmihaljevic/cheat_sheet/blob/master/linux...](https://github.com/mmihaljevic/cheat_sheet/blob/master/linux_troubleshooting)

is missing:

#ss -la

#ps auwfux

#df -h ## look for 100% file systems

#cat ./STRANGE_BINARY_FILE | strings |less

